# Tires & Tire Questions



## LYNN (Mar 4, 2004)

HI 
MY NAME IS LYNN WITH CEDAR RAPIDS TIRE. I HAVE BEEN BROWSING SOME OF THE POSTS ABOUT TIRES. I AM JUST GOING TO PUT MY EMAIL ADDRESS UP INCASE ANYONE HAS ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT LAWN & GARDEN OR ANY OTHER SPECIALTY TIRES. PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected] OR GO TO OUR WEB PAGE AT CEDARRAPIDSTIRE.COM 
THANKS,
LYNN


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome LYNN:friends: 
now don't be a stranger around here keep up with the board we could alway use advice and if you want to become a sponsor get with Andy and he will fix you up.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me welcome you as well Lynn! :friends: :cheers:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Lynn if you would like to become an advertising sponsor for Tractor Forum; here is a link to give you some statistical information and contacts. 

click here


----------

